# Hello Folks!



## catfishrollo (Dec 27, 2009)

Just wanted to drop a hello to the cat-men, and goodluck to all next season! rollo


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey man, welcome aboard, the folks on here will certainly be seeking some of your flathead wisdom. Glad you made it over here! Waiting for good ice to get some channels/blues out of my pond!!

Salmonid


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

what do you use as bait??


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

For channels through the ice?? Cut shad in small pieces on the bottom. I caught one that way so far but Dinkbuster gets a bunch through the ice every year that way. I am really gonna target them this year. 

Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to OGF Rollo...you will definitley find a lot of good stuff on this site and I am sure a lot of people will appreciate your flattie wisdom like Mark said.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Whats up Rollo I see a lot of your posts on other forums. Im glad we have another guy that knows what flathead fishing in Ohio is all about. Nice to have you.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

glad you finally made it to OGF! your gonna love it here!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Geeshh, another wanna be Flathead fisherman.  

I bet this guy wouldn't know a Flathead if it came out of the water and kissed him. 

Jusr kidding, welcome !


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome to OGF, I have read a ton of your stuff on other sites as well. Definitely glad to have you. BTW u said chicken liver and night crawlers work best for the large flatties right?


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

everyone knows the best big flattie bait is dropshotting cooked hotdogs. 
welcome man
good to see the flathead fishing population gain another member here.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

catfishrollo said:


> Just wanted to drop a hello to the cat-men, and goodluck to all next season! rollo


good see you make it over, good luck this upcoming year


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Glad to see you on Here Rollo! One Month away from them MONSTER BLUES! LOL!


----------



## Randy101 (Jan 7, 2010)

Welcome aboard and good luck to you as well....


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome

I am surprised anyone is interested in flathead


----------

